# Direktdownload bei Rapidshare



## kuhlmaehn (9. April 2006)

Wieso ist es eigentlich nicht möglich bei Direktdownloadseiten wie Rapidshare irgendwie über den Source und bestimmt auch irgendwelche Verschlüsselungen einen Direktdownloadlink zu finden!?
Oder geht es am Ende doch irgendwie?

danke schonmal
kuhlmaehn


----------



## Trasher (9. April 2006)

hmm gegenfrage, wieso ist es nicht mögliche auf dein online-banking konto einzuloggen ?

Weil ich vieleicht nicht deine Einlog daten hab ?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (9. April 2006)

Wie, versteh ich nicht.
Werden, wenn der Countdown beendet ist, irgendwelche "logindaten" an den rapidshare server gesendet, die den Download dann erlauben?
Aber dann müsste man diese ja auch irgendwo im Quellcode finden!?


----------



## Trasher (9. April 2006)

hmm, nehmen wir mal an du ladest ne datei hoch, du kriegst den rapidshare download link,

der root server hats aber verschlüsselt bzw. in den ordner "1234567" getahn wie willst du dann rausfinden in welchem ordner das liegt wenns per php in den ordner quasi automatisch hochgeladen wird ?

...nutzlose frage


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Wahrscheinlich wird dort mit zeitabhängigen Sitzungen gearbeitet, über die nur der Zugriff auf die Dateien möglich ist. Ist die dateibezogene Sitzung abgelaufen, ist der Zugriff nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## D@nger (9. April 2006)

@Trasher
Bleib mal ruhig ja!
Bei rapidshare ist es ganz einfach so, dass der Ordnername immer wieder wechselt (jede Stunde).


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die physischen Verzeichnisse tatsächlich wiederkehrend gewechselt werden. Ich glaube viel mehr, dass diese „Ordnernamen“ zur Authentifizierung benötigt werden und etwa mit dem Apache-Modul „mod_rewirte“ oder ähnlichem zur Verarbeitung herausgefiltert.


----------



## mike4004 (9. April 2006)

Hi


ich hab zwar auch keine ahnung wie das geht.

Aber am benginn von Raipidshare ist schon zwiemlich lang her da gabs mal nen error in der Fehler meldung stand irgentwas von Tomcat.

mfg mike4004


----------

